# M10 x 1 taps



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I got in my tap and die set from Enco today for the M10 x 1 threads. I tried the tap to chase the section threads for a Churchill I have. It did seem to "clean out" the coupler a little bit, but the section screwed back in nice and tight.  There will be more on the need for the M10 x 1 die soon to come!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 14, 2008)

Lee, Does the 10x1 pitch allow the Churchill or other similar style front end to be used,  or is that the thread for the cap and finial? sorry to be asking a dolt question, but, I have 2 Churchill kits that if I can do them with out tubes, I'd really like to try an all acrylic with a home made clip and center reinforcing band as in an interference fit/snap fit cap


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 14, 2008)

Ken, sorry.. I have gotten so used to using the term "section" I forget that we normally call it a "nib holder"  The section is the part that holds the tip, feeder and inserts into the pen body.

So yes, this M10 x 1 tap is used to tap the internal threads for the Churchill / El-Grande and Ligero section. It will allow you to tap the threads inside the blank. The need for the die will be revealed soon enough. [}]

If you were to make a snap cap, you can do that with just the tap. I paid $5.47 for the M10 x 1 from Enco.com  PN: 311-4271


----------



## bitshird (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Lee, this gives me the information to charge headlong into an area that I feel totally over my head in [][][]


----------

